
Better Implementation of Wolfgang Schramm for Finding GCD? - chinmays
https://github.com/chinmayshah99/python_programs/blob/master/gcd_wolfgang.py
======
chinmays
Looking for ways to make this program faster, probably running Ramanujan's sum
on different thread and share the data?

